# Alliance sterling 105 vs 107



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I just received a box of 105's from Amazon. I have been wanting to try these out for a while. I have been using 107's since I joined the forum and found out about them. To my understanding 105's should be the same thickness as 107's. the only difference should be the length. Well the 107's I ordered from Staples are ticker than the 105's that came in. The 105's came in an old Alliance Sterling box, but were not in a bag inside the box (like the 107's came in or the 117b's I also got). And to top it off. I counted 100 bands! I don't think this many come in the box. My question is... Are 105's thinner than 105's normally? You can see from the picture, that there is a clear difference.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm pretty sure 100 bands is standard packing for 105's. My last purchase 0f 105s came in a bag in a box. The box is supposed to be 1 lb of bands and 105s are shorter than 107s. You're right, 105s should be the same thickness as 107s. If I had to guess I'd say it looks like someone substituted a different brand or compound than the Alliance Sterlings you ordered.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Why not contact Alliance directly?

http://www.rubberband.com/

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks guys. I ordered them through amazon, so I guess someone swapped them out. They still shoot ok, but probably not what sterlings would be. I would have ordered them through staples, but I don't think they sell them. Hmmm... Thanks Charles. I never thought to order from them directly.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

So In question to the alliance bands~ do you cut the band in half? the size I am confussed as to them on amazon..say the alliance sterling 107 does that measure

7" long 5/8" wide~~ Need some advice I would like to try these bands,,,I have been using Latex 71/2" long 3/4" wide..Thanks for any advice in advance..AKA Oldmiser


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Each bag contains a pound 107s are 14" cut in half and has about 40 per bag.

105s 10" cut in half about 90-100 per bag

You cut them to your preferred length.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

If the bands were a little thinner I think they might shoot a little faster.


----------



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

I've been looking to by both, to shoot chained


----------

